# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1990+ >  Arion (Valiant, Levant Fortune)

## a.molos

Ενα άτυχο, κατά την γνώμη μου πλοίο, τόσο για την πορεία του στις γραμμές που εξυπηρέτησε, όσο και για την άδοξη πορεία του προς το διαλυτήριο, αποτέλεσμα του ατυχήματος που είχε. Το Αριων δεν μπόρεσε ποτέ να ξεχωρίσει, ούτε στη γραμμή Ελλάδα-Ιταλία, ούτε όταν ξενιτευτηκε στην Βορεια θάλασσα, συνδέοντας την Γερμανία με τις νέες δημοκρατίες της Βαλτικής.Στις φωτογραφίες απο το προσωπικό μου αρχείο, φαίνεται στην Γερμανία ( επί πλοιοκτησίας Καλογεράτου) και στην ράδα της Ελευσίνας, περιμένοντας κάποιο νέο δρομολόγιο.

arion.jpg

arion 001.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Φίλος μου, ναυτης είχε κάνει επι εποχής Valiant. Έλεγε πως έκανε Αμερική - Μεσσόγειο, στη γραμμή που έκανε ο Καλιμανόπουλος. Γερό σκαρί θαλασσοβάπορο, δέν έκανε για ακτοπλοϊα

----------


## apollo_express

Το πάνω ανοικτό κατάστρωμα ήταν για container, γιατί έχει υψομετρική διαφορά που δε θα μπορούσε φορτηγό να περάσει;

----------


## sylver23

απο οτι βλεπω στο φακτα μονο κοντεινερ εχουν οι φωτο στο εξωτερικο καταστρωμα

----------


## moutsokwstas

στη μυτιληνη οταν το πρωτοειδα απο μακρια, θεωρησα οτι ηταν καποιο αποκτημα της νελ λογω του χρωματος των φουγαρων αν και δεν υπηρχε το εμβλημα, αλλα και του ονοματος που παρεπεμπε στο ιστορικο  κι ατυχο πλοιο της νελ με το ιδιο ονομα. μου εκανε εντυπωση οτι αναχωροντας απο το λιμανι της μυτιληνης, εβαζε ροτα κοντα στα διεθνη υδατα, αργα αλλα σταθερα στην πορεια του.

----------


## esperos

Για  να  δούμε  πως  το  συνάντησε  ως  VALIANT  ο  Esperos  το  πρωί  του  Σαββάτου  17  Ιανουαρίου  1987,  στο  λιμάνι  της  Πάτρας,  σε  μια  μάλλον  έκτακτη  προσέγγιση  του.


VALIANT1.jpg

VALIANT2.jpg

VALIANT3.jpg

VALIANT4.jpg

----------


## moutsokwstas

με τις τελευταιες φωτο, γνωρισαμε ακομα μια πλευρα της ιστοριας του πλοιου. το κοψιμο του ετσι οπως το εβλεπα, εφερνε για  φορτηγο πλοιο αλλα δεν το φανταζομουν να μεταφερει κοντεινερ. μετεφερε απο κοντεινερ... μεχρι βυτιοφορα καυσιμων, μεχρι το αδοξο τελος του στη χιο.

----------


## Apostolos

Καλά ε τρελά φορτωμένο!!! 3 high containers?

----------


## moutsokwstas

εγινε μετασκευη αργοτερα ωστε να παιρνει οχηματα στο γκαραζ η, ετσι ηταν απο την αρχη? ρωταω και για το θεμα της ευσταθειας βλεποντας στη φωτο, γιατι δεν γνωριζω. μπραβο του, με κοντεινερ και καταπρυμα!

----------


## despo

PHOTO 001 despo ARION.jpgΕνα πλοίο που κατα την παρουσία του στην Ελλάδα, ταλαιπωρήθηκε σε διάφορες γραμμές, ναυλώσεις, αλλαγές σημαιών (πότε Ελληνική, πότε Κυπριακή), μέχρι που έφτασε το τέλος του στην προσάραξή του.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ARION καπου το 2003 στον πειραια

scans2013 (94).jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Εδώ στο ΝΜΔ...

ΑΡΙΩΝ1 (Custom).jpg

----------


## tolaras

Καλησπέρα! Μήπως θυμάσαι ποιό είναι το διπλανό πλοίο (αριστερά)???

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Καλησπέρα! Μήπως θυμάσαι ποιό είναι το διπλανό πλοίο (αριστερά)???


'Ενα από τα SEA HARMONY II, SEA SERENADE.

----------

